# Hello From Singapore~!



## smashedseries (Mar 21, 2010)

^_^ Am new here but have been on mac_cosmetics for a while now...
Really wow-ed by the amount of information -looking at the mountain I have to read through now- OTL


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  So happy that you joined!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 21, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to specktra! have fun!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

I was from Singapore too!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yay! Welcome to Specktra =)


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## smashedseries (Mar 25, 2010)

^_^ Thanks everyone~~~! Haha, I'll do my best to contribute good stuff to the community!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## smashedseries (Mar 25, 2010)

^_^ Hello~~~!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen you already posting!! Glad to have you on board!


----------

